# Districts/areas in Vigo?



## Tammyg (May 27, 2013)

Hi there everyone,

My husband and I have just accepted jobs at a school in Vigo. We will be moving there with our 3 small children and we are trying to gain some sort of idea as to the best places to live within Vigo. As we have never been to Spain, we have no idea of names of places, areas, districts etc.

I would imagine that living near to the beach would be a big help, but we are open to anything at the moment.

Can anyone suggest good, social, child friendly areas within Vigo?

Thanks, Tammy


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Tammyg said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> My husband and I have just accepted jobs at a school in Vigo. We will be moving there with our 3 small children and we are trying to gain some sort of idea as to the best places to live within Vigo. As we have never been to Spain, we have no idea of names of places, areas, districts etc.
> 
> ...


Send me a PM. I don't know the area myself but my old Spanish teacher was from that area. I'll pass you her details if you send me a pm with your email or something!


----------



## mirofeuer (May 19, 2015)

Hi Tammy
we moved 3 months ago to Vigo, but I am familiar with the area for the past 40 years. If you still need some tips let me know. 
Robert


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I have been to Vigo some years ago. Loved the town and the harbour. We are going to the south as need some warmth for our old bones. But Vigo is lovely . Also like Roses as a holiday area. Wish you well.


----------



## mirofeuer (May 19, 2015)

Hope you find a nice place in the south. We will stay in Vigo as my Mom is from here and we will look after her a bit. Not the worst place to live ( coming from Germany )...


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I wish you well also and how lovely your looking after your Mum. Well done! And good luck to you all.


----------

